# Skulltronix in a bucky?



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is a progress vid of my skull mech. I'm trying to duplicate the tilt axis of the Skulltronix in a 4th class Bucky skull. The eyes and jaw mech are still in the works, but this video shows that I did accomplish 3 axis' in a bucky. I used a Parallax and VSA.[EDIT...correction: That was the Parallax software I used in the vid. ]
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/?action=view&current=flv


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

That' looking great, Dr. M. Think of the $$$$ you've saved vs. the Skulltronix edition!


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

That's cool. Same way I was going to once I got time this summer.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow! Roll, pitch and yaw in a Bucky! That rocks, Dr. M - makes my jawbone-only motion seem in need of an upgrade!


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Very cool...Three more servos' and you got a skulltronix clone.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. The jaw is next...The eyes I have VERY special plans for. They will move up/down side/side and light up. Yes, a skulltronix skull IS what I'm trying to duplicate in a bucky, and I've only spent 90 bucks so far in parts, including the servos and Parallax board...Oh, and that's The Langoliers on TV in the background..in case you were wondering. Probably not though.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Man that's great Doc. I have to wait for next week to order the parallax board but I'm not giving up yet!! Working on this myself I know how much work that is. Quite impressive, never even thought to try the third axis, just the tilt and pan. Any still shots of the mechanics or are those top secret???


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm not at liberty to disclose the mech yet, but as soon as I finish the eye mech and so on, I'll post more.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Only $90? You're still $1110 under budget. 

Looks great, doc.


----------



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

Dr. M,

Are you going to patent or sell the mech? Inquiring minds want to know and see pics !!!!!!

Z


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Doc, there's a lot of people who would buy from ya and save the $1000+ ...just a thought.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Morbius,

That is really sweet. I can't wait until my servos arrive so I can get started on mine as well. When you're ready, I'd love to see how you connected the PVC neck bracket you made to the skull. I know the Skultronix folks make their own skulls, but I did want to know what you think of these Bucky skulls being so heavy. Do you think it affects the servo performance at all?? 
Great job and I'm very excited to track your progress. 

BTW...I know the Skultronix prop is very expensive, but you really have to give them credit for the wonderful engineering they've done. Not to mention we are all trying to emulate them. I equate their product to what the Disney World people have been doing for years, so I'd say that is about the greatest compliment anyone can give them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Skulltronix is the Lamborghini of cars, no argument. Many of us just are trying to come up with enough moola to buy a Yugo! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

zeenon said:


> Dr. M,
> 
> Are you going to patent or sell the mech? Inquiring minds want to know and see pics !!!!!!
> 
> Z


Yes, and yes. I'll show everything when I get the patent application in. Believe me, even if you did see it, it's real hard to make. I used all aluminum brackets and steel bearings.


Sickie Ickie said:


> Doc, there's a lot of people who would buy from ya and save the $1000+ ...just a thought.


That's the idea, Sickie. I hope to come way under that price.


Richie said:


> Morbius,
> 
> That is really sweet. I can't wait until my servos arrive so I can get started on mine as well. When you're ready, I'd love to see how you connected the PVC neck bracket you made to the skull. I know the Skultronix folks make their own skulls, but I did want to know what you think of these Bucky skulls being so heavy. Do you think it affects the servo performance at all??
> Great job and I'm very excited to track your progress.
> ...


All the PVC bracket is, is just a steel threaded rod coming from the neck and placed inside the pipe then I used a set screw to hold it in tight.The bucky is heavy, but when balanced properly, the strain on the servos is minimal. I really do give Skulltronix credit, thier product IS fantastic. A bucky doesn't have the same facial character that the Skulltronix skull has, as the brow is anatomically correct in a bucky. However, I will be partnering up to offer skins akin to Bucky lids one could slip over the skull, so you could have a witch, zombie, gravedigger, greeter and the like. I wonder if that would be something folks would be intersted in?


Sickie Ickie said:


> Skulltronix is the Lamborghini of cars, no argument. Many of us just are trying to come up with enough moola to buy a Yugo! LOL


Buy my Yugo! LOL! Seriously, I know there are TONS of folks unable to afford a Skulltronix, and will NEVER buy one as a result. Me included.That's why I'm doing this.


----------



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

I have to look into adding another servo for the tilt without redesigning my current config, that turned out pretty good. I see you used the Y in your design too. From the looks of it on paper I would just have to split the Y so it pivots on the bottom of the 'v' instead of being one piece. This would enable the pivot to twist.

Z


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I did use the Y, but I modified it for size. Oh, yes, no doubt, your bracket inspired me..I'm sorry if I didn't give you credit for that. Other than that, the whole thing had to be redesigned to fit in the skull and allow for an eye mech. Let me know how it turns out. I'd like to see your take on it. If it is really easy to duplicate, I'll have to rethink selling it.


----------



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

DR. M you got the niche, I'd only add a servo, you have the eyes . I don't have the time to sell stuff, I'd much rather build!!!!!!

Just remember if it does take off, all I ask for is a discount on the one I buy 

Z


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You got it!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool Dr Morbius! Love the 3-axis movement. Sweet!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

So Doc, if I were to obtain this, what program would I need to make it move? Would it hook up to my computer or be self contained?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You would need to hook it up to a computer via VSA. This is to keep the price down. You COULD purchase your own RAPU to store the VSA program on it, but the skull won't come with one. I plan to offer the skull with the Parallax board included. I haven't decided to bundle it with VSA yet. You could also choose skins, which of course would be extra. The voice over stuff? Again, I haven't decided. I think folks are good at making thier own voice overs, so if they choose to go thier own route, fine, or they can contract one out to Mike Fox, who will record your own script for a fee, or someone else who does voice overs. If I bundle this with too many things, it'll get too expensive, and some folks may not want all the features. Heck, I may even plan on selling the pan tilt mech by itself for the hard-core do-it-yourselfer, since it is self contained and can be removed from the skull in one piece.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Very Nice Work Doc! Patents are great, that is until someone changes the design the least bit and boom, it's off to the races! Take the Colt 1911 pistol for instance, there's a patent on it made of iron, but there are about 40 million clones that even interchange parts. I'm all for buying one from you, and would be happy to sign a notarized "no replicating for commercial purposes" agreement. If you can't tell, I'm ready to say screw the Prop1 idea of mine and just get this thing done (mines starting to look like I've crammed an early model Cray computer in it!). Really, in all seriousness, a patent is a fine idea, but in putting the idea out here, there are at least a half-dozen builders trying to figure it out right now. It looks as if you already have a bunch of folks that would be willing to buy today (me included). Now I'm by no measure an attorney, but it seems to me that there should be a way to make the cash while the idea is HOT than to wait, possibly months, maybe longer, and have someone else jump in before you recieve a patent. Here we're all friends and will do the right thing, but we aren't the only folks who are looking at your device. My 2 cents, you've accomplished something great here, and if you decide to go market, let me know!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I WANT TO BUY YOUR YUGO!!!!!!!!

Get this thing out here for the masses, Doc.

Great design, hope the business end works out for you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks all. I think you're right, Brad. A patent would be a useless waste of time and money. I'll just get this going and start selling as soon as I have enough parts to go into production.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Progress vid..cap on, jaw mech working. No sound yet, still having VSA sync issues.

Halloweenstuff :: skullwithjaw video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/Halloweenstuff/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/Halloweenstuff/skullwithjaw


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!!! That is just freaking COOOL. I have the skulltronix as a dream purchase. It would be wonderful to get something like that. Doc you are doing a fantastic job. I had to go back and read all the posts just to see what i missed on this. I wish i had a 1/100th of the knowledge you have in this type of thing...truely impressive. If you decide to sell definately count me in.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Doc, any plans for eyes? Let me know when you're selling them, looks great!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm working on the eyes as we speak...er write..you know what I mean.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

hmmm i would suggest that you scrap the whole skull idea and just sell a 3d neck movement platform (which just happens to fit into a bucky skull) just cuz my guess is that once you start selling moving skulls, you might get a STOP notice from Skulltronics and a handfull of other PPending people who have invested the grand for a patent in computer controlled skulls (even if they dont have a shipping product). Build your bracket, sell it for fairly cheap ($30) sans servos heck maybe even get Cow people to sell it, create a video that shows it in a skull, a rat head and using a mask. Then when Skull and others come knocking... you can say... what the F... I really cant control how these halloween haunters are using my 3d neck movement platform. I'd hate to see all your work AND STUFF WE CAN REALLY BUY end up part of a lawsuit... not saying that they would, but how much would Skull (or someone like them) say they lost in revenue if you sold 400 of these items and they have a patent for a product they sell at a grand? heck... just the legal notice would put you in the doghouse
gdg


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank you for your concern, GDG. I know you have my best interests at heart, and I truely thank you for your concern. I did do some research into this, and happen to know that they only have a leg to stand on if my design copies thiers exactly. You see, there are two kinds of patents out there that I could possibly violate. The first is called a Utility patent, where I would have to copy thier mechanism exactly in order to be in violation. The second is a Design patent, where my skull looks exactly like thiers,which of course, could never be, since they don't use a Bucky skull. There is no "computerized skull" patent that disallows anyone to make one or sell it, since there are almost an infinite amount of design variations. If, of course, Skulltronics decides to pull a lawsuit, I'm sure they would ask me to cease and desist all production before any formal procedings take place, at which point we could talk. I'm not trying to cut in on thier action, so to speak, as much as it may seem that way, I'm trying to catch the market that can't, and would never be able to afford thier product. Besides, If I wanted to make a strobe light, or a fog machine, would I be infringing on that market? Does Coke infringe on Pepsi? The point is, my product is unique enough to pass any scrutiny, legal or otherwise. So, the question is: How many should I put you down for?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh yea! I almost forgot..I DO plan on selling the mech by itself for those who are "kit" oriented.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

If you think you have your bases covered, all I know is that one lawer shows up and either you put up the cash and fight or buckle. And put me down for the Kit beta test! LOL


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Doc, any thoughts on price; I'm sure everyone, including yours truly, is dying to know. Just remember that we are all poor folk and that you will be outsourcing to India!HaHa. Just curious.
In the interest of fair business, not that I'd want to wait, but maybe you should wait until you have a decent amount of them made before taking orders. I would hate to see you send 2 or 3 out and back order or build to order the rest, only to have some JackAss dissect yours and copy it. I know it's been mentioned before, but remember the FCG!


----------



## Scary Jerry (Feb 8, 2007)

*SkullTroniX quick reply*

I don't see anything in the skull design that is in anyway a copy of our work. We'll protect our trademark but there isn't anythng inherently patentable about talking skulls. Just design patents, which don't have to be exact, just close enough to convince a judge who knows nothing about design. Besides, who has the time or money to sue anyone?

Good luck with your project. Wish you'd direct your energy to new ideas for Halloween though. I've seen enough talking skulls for a while 

Jerry
SkullTroniX


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Scary Jerry said:


> I don't see anything in the skull design that is in anyway a copy of our work. We'll protect our trademark but there isn't anythng inherently patentable about talking skulls. Just design patents, which don't have to be exact, just close enough to convince a judge who knows nothing about design. Besides, who has the time or money to sue anyone?
> 
> Good luck with your project. Wish you'd direct your energy to new ideas for Halloween though. I've seen enough talking skulls for a while
> 
> ...


LOL! You know, you're right, Jerry. I do have other ideas as well on the drawing table, and I'm getting my fill of talking skulls as well. Thank you for your input, I hope it puts the concerns to rest. I too wish you all the best in your project as well.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

BudMan said:


> Hey Doc, any thoughts on price; I'm sure everyone, including yours truly, is dying to know. Just remember that we are all poor folk and that you will be outsourcing to India!HaHa. Just curious.
> In the interest of fair business, not that I'd want to wait, but maybe you should wait until you have a decent amount of them made before taking orders. I would hate to see you send 2 or 3 out and back order or build to order the rest, only to have some JackAss dissect yours and copy it. I know it's been mentioned before, but remember the FCG!


I can't help it if someone takes it apart and copies it. That could happen no matter what. If they can match what I plan to offer, all the best to them.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

OK... I will back out of this patent and lawsuit conversation... but I bet all bets are off once your produce is SO GOOD that it wipe out the competition and then you find it all walmart. LOL


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Towards dr. and jerry yeah things get copied and changed night and day and then boxed and sold ,But is it moral for somone to use your Idea and build different or change little things package and sell?...........


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's not only moral, it's the American way!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Here's a 4 yr old video

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e72ZBUr3_II[/nomedia]

come on people...talking skulls are not new and unique and the market isnt big enough for anyone to get rich or cause turf wars. The corporate world would have already taken over the market if it were lucrative. Kudos to Jerry for having the stamina to bring his product to market and showing the spirit of community he has.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Who said anything about "turf wars?" You know, I only wanted to give people a cheaper alternative to an animated skull. All I get is flack. I'm about ready to say screw it. It aint worth the crap I'm getting. Good luck to all you guys building skulls out there, I wish you all the best.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

What happened to this being a friendly "home haunters" fourm?

Dr. Morbius,

I think the work you are doing here is great and I support any decision you make.

I also think the Skulltronix product is great, but not for the home haunter. It's just not priced for the home market. It's more of a professional product. I'm sure a lot of time and energy has been put into the product and it's worth every penny.

I can understand that Scary Jerry is trying to "protect" his market, but I really don't think there is anything to protect here. I can't speak for everyone, but even though I think the product is great I will never buy it due to the cost. I would, however, attempt a "home-made" version of it because I think it can be made at a lower cost without all the "bells and whistles" that drive up the cost. As the saying goes "Imitation is the greatest form of flattery".

Nothing personal Scary Jerry, but at the time of this writing you only have a total of two posts and they both involve Skulltronix. I may not have thousands of posts, but I try and contribute to this community when I am able.

Lets try and keep this a friendly place where we support each other.

Once again, keep up the good work Dr. Morbius. I, for one, support you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I actually blame myself for comparing my skull to Skulltronix in the first place. So, since I put this on myself, I guess I shouldn't complain when I get the lumps for it. Please consider this forum a friendly place. I do.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

OK, I'm gonna throw in my 2 cents worth (hopefully, I HAVE 2 cents credit here!) No, Doc didn't re-invent the wheel here, animated skulls have been around quite awhile now, but what IS different is that he's willing to take the time and build a set-up for others to have. Most folks just show you what they've done, give instructions and leave it at that. There are a number (read that ALOT!) of people who don't have the crafting skills or equipment to replicate one of these, so all they'll ever get to do is look and wish. At least this way, everybody has a shot. Personally Dr. Morbius, I would come up with a fairly solid cost, whether it be a kit with simple instructions, or a plug-n-play deal, sans shipping, and ask who all would be interested BEFORE I produced the first one. See what the interest is and get some commitments. You can then work out the details with those interested on a one at a time basis, that way you won't be stuck with a bunch of product and no market. No, you won't get rich that way, but it should at least provide you with some prop funds. From what I've read, nobody is interested in sueing anyone, so I don't see that as a problem. As far as someone ripping off the idea, it happens, and if it does, you are not sitting on a lot of pre-built stock to worry about. Jerry at Skulltronix has an amazing product, and seems to be a genuinely nice guy. Frankly, home-built skull or no, if I come up with a grand, I'm buying one of those puppies and keeping it in the living room! Good luck Doc, and don't let the flack get to you, there's a number of people out here who want one of those skulls!


----------

